# Was kann man machen, wenn man nicht mehr weiter kommt



## Grüner Stern (13. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin schon 3 Jahre arbeitslos, was kann man machen wenn man nicht mehr weiter kommt, (weiter weiß).

Also ich habe schon sehr viel versucht, ob persönlich über Private Arbeitsvermittlung über Zeitarbeitsfirma, telefonisch übers Internet und vieles mehr

gruß
Grüner Stern


----------



## pamax (13. April 2007)

Hi,

hast du irgendeine Ausbildung? Als was möchtest du arbeiten?

mfg pmx


----------



## Grüner Stern (13. April 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe keine Ausbildung, aber ich habe schon sehr viel gemacht, ich habe schon 7 Jahre in einer Firma gearbeitet, und habe letztes Jahr ein Euro Job gemacht.

Was ich machen möchte schwer zu sagen, aber ich möchte mit Holz oder mit Metall oder auch im Büro als Helfer arbeiten...

Und habe auch keinen Führerschein..

Gruß
Grüner Stern


----------



## Sebastianus (16. April 2007)

Welche besonderen Fähigkeiten hast du denn noch? Was machst du gerne in der Freizeit? Was machst du, wenn du nichts zu tun hast (Vorm Comuter sitzen? wenn ja, was machst du dann die ganze Zeit?)?


----------



## Grüner Stern (16. April 2007)

Also ich spiele noch Musik, das ist mein Hobby und spiele schon sehr lange. Ich spiele Keyboard Bluesharp und Gibson Gitarre.. Oder ich fahre auch Fahrrad, und der Conputer gehört dazu..


----------



## Sebastianus (16. April 2007)

Fein ... nur damit ist es schwer Geld zu verdienen  - was möchtest du denn machen ... ich frage deshalb etwas stärker, weil ich seit 6,5 Jahren eine regionales Onlineportal betreibe von dem, nachdem immer nur recht wenig Zeit zur Verfügung stand, ich der Meinungbin, dass man langsam fast davon leben könnte  - nen 400 EURJob kann man sich davonaber schon lange generieren!

Ist halt die Frage, wie sehr du Zeit investieren möchtest in was eigenes, bzw. in welche Richtung es gehen soll ... wohnst du denn eher ländlich oder in einer Großstadt (Ballungsgebiet)?


----------



## chmee (16. April 2007)

Eine Idee hab ich 
Bin selber im Veranstaltungsbereich tätig und da fängt man als "Hand" an. Für Event/Video/Musik/Licht-Fans auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Job.

Voraussetzungen sind:
1. Vornehmlich Großstädte im Zugriff, denn da gibt es genug zu tun.
2. Körperliche Tätigkeit, deswegen ist da Faulheit eine schlechte Basis.

Positiv:
1. Ein Führerschein ist nicht zwingend notwendig.
2. Arbeitszeiten kann man sich selbst legen. Man sucht sich einige Hand-Vermittler/Agenturen und nimmt von Denen Jobs an. Ist sowas wie Zeitarbeit, aber die Joblänge ist komplett variabel, manchmal ein 1Tagesjob, dann wieder 3 Tage Aufbau und 1 Tag Abbau. 
3. Man kommt dazu, manche Konzerte kostenlos zu sehen.
4. Mit steigendem Interesse kann man aufsteigen zu Technik-Assi und auch Techniker.

mfg chmee


----------



## Grüner Stern (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Also was kann man machen wenn man nicht herraus kommt, und das blöde ist ja die Bus Verbindung man kommt nicht pünklich hin zur Arbeit und wenn man auch Schichtbetrieb machen (muß) kommt man nicht mehr zurück und so weiter...

Na ja ganz einfach sagt ihr jetzt umziehen wenn es so einfach wäre, hätte ich es schon längst gemacht...

Gruß
Grüner Stern


----------



## Rena Hermann (4. Mai 2007)

Naja, was will man da sagen.
Dass dir jemand einen Job zu dir nach Hause trägt ist eher selten.

Bemüh dich mal um einen Führerschein. Ggf. hilft die ARGE dabei und sei es nur als Darlehen. Einfach mal freundlich nachfragen.

Gruß und viel Glück
Rena


----------

